# Make your one Prussik and Life Line



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

I posted this last year, but with the harness talk here we are again. It is like using a seat belt, at first it is sort of a pain but after you use it for a while you won't climb without it.

Ok, here we go.

http://www.urbanhart.com/shopsite/rescuerope_12.5mm.html#1858 This is the link to the 12.5mm static rope I used. I bought the EZ-Bend rope. It is the rope in the bottom left corner. I used a 10' section to make my main line.

http://www.urbanhart.com/shopsite/accessorycord_6mm.html This is the link to the Prusik rope I purchased. From what I have read you want the Prusik rope to be 1/2 of the diameter of the main line. I used I believe a 20" section for my Prusik. I will measure tonight for sure.

Warning: Make sure the rope you buy can handle to load if you do fall!

The following pictures show step by step how to wrap your Prusik knot.


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

*Tree Rope*

Here you go.


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

*Finally*

I make the note on one of the pictures about tying a knot to stop the Prusik. To clear up that statement. The Prusik once tight will not slip from the position you placed it. The knot is only to keep the user from sliding the knot off of the end of the rope.

We also have rope tied at the stand down to the first tree step. We use the Prusik to tie in to this rope so we are supported the entire time we are off of the ground. It is a real peace of mind and takes minimal effort.


----------



## bigpinehc (Aug 15, 2006)

Great post! 
Ive been doing my stand sets this way for about 4 seasons.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

*Excellent post*

There should be a sticky thread like this. That way anyone who is seriously concerned with saftey can vist it to get the info they need (without being preached to in unrelated threads). It would also highlight that it is an important issue for hunters and the ones who love them, as it would always be at the top of the page.


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

The biggest reason I started doing this is because of my son(s). They won't know any different than using a linemans harness to put a treestand up, a lifeline while climbing the tree, or a harness while hunting.


----------



## flyinghammer (Jul 15, 2005)

Greenhead, No better reason, teach by example. One question , I assume you are going up initially with lineman type set up. Once stand is hung, you are tying a life line to attach Prussic to for ascent/descent, how are you tying this off on top and to what? Thanks, Hammer


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

flyinghammer said:


> Greenhead, No better reason, teach by example. One question , I assume you are going up initially with lineman type set up. Once stand is hung, you are tying a life line to attach Prussic to for ascent/descent, how are you tying this off on top and to what? Thanks, Hammer


Until we find a better way we wrap around the tree like you would your "tree rope". If there is not a limb to keep the life line from sliding down we install a tree step to stop it. We run the life line 5'-6' above the bottom of the treestand so you can stay tied in while wrapping your tree rope. We tie the bottom of the life line to the bottom step.


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

greenhead3 said:


> Until we find a better way we wrap around the tree like you would your "tree rope". If there is not a limb to keep the life line from sliding down we install a tree step to stop it. We run the life line 5'-6' above the bottom of the treestand so you can stay tied in while wrapping your tree rope. We tie the bottom of the life line to the bottom step.


I have a carabiner on the loop end (top) of my line and 2 prusiks tied on the line with a carabiner on the bottom prusik. I loop the top end around the tree and carabiner to the top prusik and snug it up to the tree. I then attach the carabiner on the bottom prusik to harness strap and and adjust up and down as needed. Basically the same set up as the OP but I prusik at the end attached to the tree so I don't have to worry about it sliding down. With a climber you can slide the rope up the tree as you go and cinch it down each time. Works for me.:darkbeer:


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

Price to make one?


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

oktx said:


> Price to make one?


I just ordered 10' of rope and 2 meters of Prusik cord from the links in the thread and it was $13.34. I am not a patient person when ordering new toys so I paid $15.99 for 3 day shipping. Total $29.33. I'll have to buy 2 carabiners from local REI for $10-$15 each so.....about $50 for the 2 Prusik design I like to use. You can order 1 Prusik style from Cabelas for about $35 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

UrbanHart has caribiners as well.


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

is this about the cheapest place to get it or does someone know of a different website?


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

It was a couple years ago when I found UrbanHart. They were the cheapest that I could find at the time. I am not sure if they still are or not.


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks greenhead, I am going to get enough to make my two brothers, father, and I some so it adds up a little but I think its well worth it. After knowing a real good friend that was recently confinded to a wheelchair(not hunting related) and seeing all the the threads on here it really scares me to climb without some sort of safety device. Last year was the first year I used a safety device and after the first time I wouldn;t go up a tree without it, just makes the hunt that much better not having to worry.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

can you post up some pix of how it all looks while your tied in? 

I am new to harnesses and rope stuff! Absolute ROOKIE here, but I just got permission to hunt on a fellas place and I want to be as safe as possible while hunting. Too many stories of fellas falling out of stands/trees for me to be lacadasical about this topic!


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

Huaco said:


> can you post up some pix of how it all looks while your tied in?
> 
> I am new to harnesses and rope stuff! Absolute ROOKIE here, but I just got permission to hunt on a fellas place and I want to be as safe as possible while hunting. Too many stories of fellas falling out of stands/trees for me to be lacadasical about this topic!


I will try to get pics in the next few days. I will be checking my trailcam tomorrow and it is right by a stand with the lifeline already in it.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

greenhead3 said:


> I will try to get pics in the next few days. I will be checking my trailcam tomorrow and it is right by a stand with the lifeline already in it.


That would be great... maybe if you can get a "step by step" guide going for us newbies-of-ropes.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Anything yet on the new pix?


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

Huaco said:


> Anything yet on the new pix?


No, I didn't make it out to check the trail cam. I will get there tomorrow.


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

*More Photos*

Hook your body harness to the prussic knot on the life line with your carabiner. Slide the knot up or down as your climb.

Stay hooked into your life line until your tree harness is wrapped around the tree and secure.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

I picked up the HSS kit for my son and after hooking it up I decided to get the material for an extra prussic for myself. He's 8 and it always scared me when he went up and down the ladder. After hooking his up and testing it out I decided to get off my cheap butt and get myself hooked in. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

*Good stuff here!*

Great post! Thanks for sharing. 

We've both worn harnesses since I started taking my son when he was little. 
Most recently I've been especially worried about our getting in or out of our stands....a very dangerous action. This will be on my to-do list.

I agree this should be a sticky. I think we all have read of the falls suffered by some well known archers.


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Ths is great info but I would personally use different knots. I just don't trust the overhand knots.
Check this if you're interested in better knots.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=754976


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bllade said:


> Ths is great info but I would personally use different knots. I just don't trust the overhand knots.
> Check this if you're interested in better knots.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=754976


Very good advice. You might also want to add that the double fishermans knot on the prussic should be offset so the caribiner is not directly on the knot.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

I use a climbing stand so I don't need a long lifeline when I climb. I hate constantly tightening and loosening the seat belt style connection around the tree to slide it up and down as I climb. I ordered the 9 feet section of rope with a prussic note from http://www.geocities.com/safetreehunt/systems.html Monday evening and it shipped this morning. I paid $12 shipped. I have seen the safetreehunt system in person (my brother uses it) and think it is a great investment if you are like me and don't like the seat belt style.


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

atm7819 said:


> I use a climbing stand so I don't need a long lifeline when I climb. I hate constantly tightening and loosening the seat belt style connection around the tree to slide it up and down as I climb. I ordered the 9 feet section of rope with a prussic note from http://www.geocities.com/safetreehunt/systems.html Monday evening and it shipped this morning. I paid $12 shipped. I have seen the safetreehunt system in person (my brother uses it) and think it is a great investment if you are like me and don't like the seat belt style.


 The type of lifeline that Greenhead mentions works great with climbing stands. It's very easy to slide it up the tree as you ascend. I use the same style just long enough to act as a mainline so I can descend all the way to the ground if I needed to.
Here is a scenario that I think most do not concern themselves with but I have seen it happen.
The seat section of a climber comes loose as a hunter stands and falls away knocking the the foot section with it. They both end up sitting at the base of the tree and the hunter is left suspended by a 6' lanyard. With a main line you could work yourself down to the base of the tree.

Keep in mind that this would be very difficult and strenuous with just a Prusik. But what I do is keep a spare carabiner and descender with me so I can clip onto the mainline and descend to the bottom effortlessly.
I have never had to do this myself but the 6oz of weight is good insurance, for me anyway.


----------



## jguad (Jan 5, 2005)

*aminated knots by grog*

here is a good site on how to tie all kinds of knots, plus its animated

www.animatedknots.com/

enjoy
joe


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Love the prussik, makes for a great brake system that can be released if need be. The prussik is used alot on our ERT/Fire Rescue Team.

I like to add a second prussik below the one I am attached to this way, if I fall I can used it as a foot hold. I can use the foot hold to release the top prussik, slide it down then hang and slide the foot prussik down. This way you can shimmy your down to the ground.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

wolfface said:


> Love the prussik, makes for a great brake system that can be released if need be. The prussik is used alot on our ERT/Fire Rescue Team.
> 
> I like to add a second prussik below the one I am attached to this way, if I fall I can used it as a foot hold. I can use the foot hold to release the top prussik, slide it down then hang and slide the foot prussik down. This way you can shimmy your down to the ground.


Thats a VERY good point... When I bought my rope at my local outfitter store, the ropes person suggested this to me as an extra safety measure. That way, your not hanging there waiting for someone to come help you out!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info!!! I just ordered 10 feet of the rope and 1 meter of prusik cord to be able to add some length to our safety vests. I'm making 2 of them. What is a good length of rope to start with for one??? 4 feet or so?


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

D-TRAIN said:


> Thanks for the info!!! I just ordered 10 feet of the rope and 1 meter of prusik cord to be able to add some length to our safety vests. I'm making 2 of them. What is a good length of rope to start with for one??? 4 feet or so?


The ropes expert at the outfitter store where I bought my ropes suggested me getting a length of prussik line as long as from my spine to my finger tips doubled back on itself. turned out to be about 6-7 feet. This way, you can use it as a foot hold and still be able to reach the prussik while your hanging. They also suggested I get another length of line to make 2 prussiks so I can descend the rope with it if things go BADLY WRONG. you put your weight on one and slide the other down... then you put your weight on the other and slide the first one down.


----------



## kbob (Dec 18, 2007)

*Check your local climbing/backpacking store for help*

Hi folks,

I did some rockclimbing in my younger days and can recommend to anyone not familiar with knots, ropes, '*******, etc to go to a local climbing store or class if you have one nearby.
These guys can get you what you need, show you the knots and how to use them.
I went to my local place for some rope the other day and they were out of it. The said this time of year hunters buy up their stock quickly.
So they are aware that hunters use this stuff too. Also got a tip on where there was a nice buck hanging out!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Can you guys clear one thing up for me? Greenhead (original poster) said to use about 20" for the prusik knot. There's a thread like this on the Mathews forum and someone said to use 2 to 3 feet.

Is there any set length for it???


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

D-TRAIN said:


> Can you guys clear one thing up for me? Greenhead (original poster) said to use about 20" for the prusik knot. There's a thread like this on the Mathews forum and someone said to use 2 to 3 feet.
> 
> Is there any set length for it???


I used 40" for my Prusik rope, this leaves me a 6" loop off of the main line. 20" would be way too short, maybe 20" for one half of it.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

yeah I got 1 meter (40 inches) And it is about perfect. Had to get another meter for the second one.


----------



## firefighter99 (Sep 6, 2007)

I must say that it is good to see you guys doing this…. 

I am a Firefighter/Paramedic in N. Texas assigned to a Technical Rescue Station. With countless hours of training and certifications meeting NFPA 1670, Rope Rescue Technician, I have a few recommendations. Hope you all don’t mind me putting in my 2 cents???

First you need to make sure you are using life safety rope. You need to know that a lot of the ropes that are available at the hardware store are specifically made for utility applications and not life safety as in our case. We are trying to be safe here, right? While the numbers we use may seem to be an overkill, they are there for a reason. Hold onto your harness here while I break this down… For rope that is only going to support 1 person, as in most cases, light-use, life-safety rope is sufficient (usually 11mm). It is rated for a 1 person load with a 15:1 safety margin. For 2 people, you need rope rated to the general-use (usually 12.5mm). It is rated for a 2 person load also with a 15:1 safety margin. These numbers are important because when you fall, the forces applied to the rope will be significantly higher than what you and your gear weighs on a scale. Hence the 15:1 safety factor! The life line rope that you use for vertical attachment to the tree needs to follow the above recommendation. Finally, I would recommend it to be made of Kern-mantle construction. These are made from continuous synthetic fibers in contrast to natural fibers such as cotton or manila, which both can rot.

Second, the accessory cord used for making the prusik, needs to me smaller than the vertical rope and should be either (6 or 8mm). This allows sufficient bight when loaded. Also I would recommend tying the accessory cord together with a double fishermans knot before applying it as a prusik. Triple wrap the accessory cord and then offset the fishermans knot. Triple wrapping will provide adequate bight when loaded and the offset fishermans knot will prevent the carabineer from biting into the knot. 

While all of these will make a definitive difference in your safety, using the appropriate knot to tie off the mainline is equally important. Find a solid anchor above your stand and use a “figure 8 follow-through” backed up with a safety knot. Use whatever you think is sufficient at the bottom; obviously it isn’t what holds you. 

I believe someone else mentioned it, carry a 2nd piece of accessory cord to use as a prusik in case you fall and load the system. This will provide a means of escape should you need to ascend back up to unload the original prusik. 

And no, I don’t repel out of the tree when I’m done! :darkbeer:


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I just recently got the necessary rope from UrbanHart and made one of these. I absolutely love it! I am attached to the tree the whole time starting when I climb with my climber until I climb down. 

Thank you for sharing this technique! It really makes the harness a joy to wear!


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Just bought two of these lifelines from Gander Mountain. They are 30' long and include the prussic and a carabiner. They are made by Hunters Safety System and carry a two year warranty. These are well made and come with a carry bag. On sale for $30. Cheap piece of mind.


----------



## zee (Sep 12, 2008)

cleggy said:


> Just bought two of these lifelines from Gander Mountain. They are 30' long and include the prussic and a carabiner. They are made by Hunters Safety System and carry a two year warranty. These are well made and come with a carry bag. On sale for $30. Cheap piece of mind.


nice. i'm gonna have to go check them out too.


----------



## Elkforbrains (Oct 4, 2007)

*keep your knots tight!*

Glad to see people being safe out there. Just want to add this: Keep your pressik knot well dressed and tight at all times. It should be snug on your main line. If it is too loose it may not grab...always have a stopper knot on the shorter climber style main line (i preffer a simple figure eight knot).

that's my two cents...I feel better now. Thanks


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

Let me see if I have this right, so you have a main rope that you tie off above your stand and attach a smaller rope to the main line with a prussik knot. You attach your harness to the prussik knot line and slide it up as you climb?


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Huaco said:


> The ropes expert at the outfitter store where I bought my ropes suggested me getting a length of prussik line as long as from my spine to my finger tips doubled back on itself. turned out to be about 6-7 feet. This way, you can use it as a foot hold and still be able to reach the prussik while your hanging. They also suggested I get another length of line to make 2 prussiks so I can descend the rope with it if things go BADLY WRONG. you put your weight on one and slide the other down... then you put your weight on the other and slide the first one down.


Could probably do the same to also *ascend* a tree once the support rope is in place, although this would negate having a backup safety system. For those who hang a lot of stands high up several lengths of quality rope could be cheaper than several sets of climbing sticks or ladders. Of course, this would be less easy than just climbing up a ladder.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Knots*

Another good link for knots. It was in another thread on here. I saved it to my PC for reference.





http://www.animatedknots.com/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

JustinM said:


> is this about the cheapest place to get it or does someone know of a different website?



www.REI.com or http://www.sherrilltree.com/

You can buy the rope there also. You can go to any place that sells mountain or rick climbing gear to get the rope. Or you can go to a place that sells tree service equipment like Vermeer or Sherrill Tree. 

There are also ways to climb trees with rope and ascenders. I was wondering what anyone else thought about the rope method or if its just a pain in the butt to climb trees like that?


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Bump it up for good info on climbing safe!


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

oddg241 said:


> Another good link for knots. It was in another thread on here. I saved it to my PC for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thread!
Also, thanks for posting this knot tying site!
I think I might try that Klemheist instead of the prusik to see if it slips up easier.
Also, interesting to see that the size of the rope for the lifeline and the prusik needs to be different. I think the HSS uses the same size.?
I learned something new today! Now I can go back to bed!!


----------



## adawg (Aug 16, 2009)

I have two (2) questions;
1. Does anyone know how to calculate break strength? I purchased rope that had a 900lb max working load but I'm not sure how this translates into shock load/break strength.

2. What happens if you tie the prussik knot using the same size rope? I made one using 3/8" diamond poly rope just like the original post did, and the knot works just like it is supposed to. Does having it the same size as the lifeline rope weaken it?


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've made a bunch of these for the hunt club that attach from the tree to the bottom of the ladder stand & yes they are a great addition of safety for all my members on the club.

I've taken a 800 pound automatic transmission "yes you read that right eight hundred pounds" & dropped it off a hight of 10 feet with nothing but a standard carbiner that we use on our harnesses & this Prussic hitch on one I made to show that these really work to keep you from landing on the ground.

I'm glad that some one has done the time to show others how to make these.

Thank you


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

greenhead3 said:


> Until we find a better way we wrap around the tree like you would your "tree rope". If there is not a limb to keep the life line from sliding down we install a tree step to stop it. We run the life line 5'-6' above the bottom of the treestand so you can stay tied in while wrapping your tree rope. We tie the bottom of the life line to the bottom step.


tie a pipe hitch on your tree line above your head and there's no need for a limb because a pipe hitch will not slip and continues to tighten under strain then at the base of the tree use a snubbing hitch with two half hitches this will give you a very tight safety line witch you can apply your Prussic to
pipe hitch 








snubbing hitch








snubbing with two half hitches








sorry about the quality of the pics I took them with the web cam:shade:


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

adawg said:


> I have two (2) questions;
> 1. Does anyone know how to calculate break strength? I purchased rope that had a 900lb max working load but I'm not sure how this translates into shock load/break strength.
> 
> 2. What happens if you tie the prussik knot using the same size rope? I made one using 3/8" diamond poly rope just like the original post did, and the knot works just like it is supposed to. Does having it the same size as the lifeline rope weaken it?


#1 is breaking strength is 4500lb the formula is: safe working load = breaking strength/safety factor which is 5 that's a standard so here's how it looks for you SWL= BS/SF so you reverse this 900lb x 5=4500lb


----------



## adawg (Aug 16, 2009)

gnam said:


> #1 is breaking strength is 4500lb the formula is: safe working load = breaking strength/safety factor which is 5 that's a standard so here's how it looks for you SWL= BS/SF so you reverse this 900lb x 5=4500lb


Thanks, makes me feel better


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

Good to see people talking about using safety ropes when climbing. This setup is the very thing Summit includes with all of their stands. They also offer a 30' rope for sale, so once you are up the tree you can use the 30 footer and leave it attached untill you are done hunting that tree. You just keep moving the prusic knot up as you climb instead of the rope around the tree. Hunt and climb safe!


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

adawg said:


> 2. What happens if you tie the prussik knot using the same size rope? I made one using 3/8" diamond poly rope just like the original post did, and the knot works just like it is supposed to. Does having it the same size as the lifeline rope weaken it?


I believe they want the Prussik rope to be half the diameter of the main line so it locks up better when a load is put on it.


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

greenhead3 said:


> I believe they want the Prussik rope to be half the diameter of the main line so it locks up better when a load is put on it.



Yep, most go with Prusik line close to 1/2 the diameter of the main line. Not a good idea to use the same sizes as it will slip. I made one the other day with 9mm Prusik on 11.3mm main line and used a 4 loop Prusik for a better grab. I'll prob replace it with a 7mm Prusik loop next season.


STH uses 6.5mm on 11mm I believe.

7rm


----------



## TCA_Bowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

*It's good to see Safety minded people.*

I saw one of these a few years back and was really impressed. I had some climbing rope I used to rappel with, which I have not done in a few years, so I cut that up and made several for personal use and gave one to my friend. 

Thanks for reinforcing safety and making it more affordable.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

WCWade said:


> Great thread!
> Also, thanks for posting this knot tying site!
> I think I might try that Klemheist instead of the prusik to see if it slips up easier.
> Also, interesting to see that the size of the rope for the lifeline and the prusik needs to be different. I think the HSS uses the same size.?
> I learned something new today! Now I can go back to bed!!


I checked an HSS lifeline last night and they did use a smaller rope for the prusik. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## soularcher (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

https://secure.huntersafetysystem.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=23

Just for info's sake.


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

I source I used to buy my chimbing gear from:

http://www.rocknrescue.com/


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

EMSBMR said:


> www.REI.com or http://www.sherrilltree.com/
> 
> You can buy the rope there also. You can go to any place that sells mountain or rick climbing gear to get the rope. Or you can go to a place that sells tree service equipment like Vermeer or Sherrill Tree.
> 
> There are also ways to climb trees with rope and ascenders. I was wondering what anyone else thought about the rope method or if its just a pain in the butt to climb trees like that?By all means it is possible, the few times I've gone up in a stand this year, I used a climbers technique called footlocking. It's a little complicated to describe on here but it doesn't involve any mechanical ascenders, just your own muscles.


Many of my friends are arborists so I've picked up a lot of tidbits from them. If I may add:for the prussic, tie a double fishermans knot in the end, this way it will form a complete loop. 

One thing I can't ask you folks enough is please, if you're going to try and use rope access to get to your stands is A: BE CAREFUL!, B Please don't use spurs.You may see tree surgeons and other tree care workers doing this, but they only use it on dead trees(which you shouldn't be climbing anyway) or when they are completely taking out a tree. Using spurs on healthy trees is a good way to let insects and disease into the tree and now you could lose a great spot to hunt from or worse you might not see the damage till you try and climb it and injure yourself or others.


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

ttt

about hunting season again


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

*one question....*

do you slide the main rope up the tree on the initial climb, this is whn I am most worried about falling. When I have nothing attached up top.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

matlocc said:


> do you slide the main rope up the tree on the initial climb, this is whn I am most worried about falling. When I have nothing attached up top.


The lifeline is mainly used for fixed or ladder stands where you would use a lineman's belt to get the stand hung and then attach the life line at the stand height. This makes it easy and safe to climb into the stand. If you use a climber, you can use the same concept, just shorter and move the line up as you climb. I believe mine is about 6 feet long and came with my Summit treestand.


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Great thread

I just made my lifeline today. Can't wait to use it. Thanks


----------



## CplDevilDog94 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Great tree climbing videos*

'morning,

Sorry if this was already covered elsewhere. YouTube user CornellTreeClimbing has some great videos I saw yesterday


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I have E-mailed this thread and another here that has a lot of good info on the same subject. I have another thread on another site that has great info on this as well. If you want, send me a PM with your E-mail and Prussik in the title and I will send them to you.

This will be my first year hunting from a stand. I plan on getting atleast 2 more ladder stands for my prperty. Our lives while in the tree is way more important than a deer.

WA


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Heck, here is the link to the other site. The ones here can be found with a lil searching. Worst that can happen is I get banned for a to another site:

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=211594&category=88#2773454


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a question. The OP said "I used a 10' section to make my main line." I don't understand how you could make a line that goes up to above your treestand and down to the bottom step without approximately 25-30 feet of main line. What am I missing here?


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

crawdad said:


> I have a question. The OP said "I used a 10' section to make my main line." I don't understand how you could make a line that goes up to above your treestand and down to the bottom step without approximately 25-30 feet of main line. What am I missing here?


I use a 10' section to make the safety rope that you tie into once in the tree. Yeah, you will need a longer section for the main tree rope.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. That's what I thought.

One more question if you don't mind. Isn't the critical breaking strength of the Prussic line the weakest link? Several posters discussed breaking strength of the main line, but it seems to me that the smaller Prussic line would break first, and therefore, what is the required breaking strength for it?

I believe most were saying that 6mm or 7 mm line would be strong enough, but the 6.5 mm rope on the urbanhart website had a strength of only 1650 lbs.

Thanks,

CD


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Now this is a useful thread! Thanks.

I have just started using this knot. I love simplicity.


----------



## buckyllama (Jul 18, 2010)

The prussic is the weakest link, but it's still more than strong enough. For a couple reasons... number one is that you are loading two strands of the cord, so double that breaking strength number (minus whatever the loss of strength from your knot is). The second is that under a shock load the prussic will slide along the cord some. You will never see 2000lbs at your harness. If you did you would be badly injured. On the whole worrying about strength in this sort of a system is pointless provided you are using proper climbing or safety grade rigging equipment and techniques. 

This brings up another important point. Most of the ropes discussed here are static ropes, i.e. they do not stretch. This is not always the best thing in a safety system. I've been a rock climber for a bit over a decade now and climbing on static ropes is a no-no because there is nothing in the system to absorb excess energy other than your body. They can be used safely as long as there is little to no slack in the system. so if your main line is static, be sure that as you climb you do not allow slack above your connection point to build up. The alternative is to use climbing rope which stretches some. I've taken 30'+ falls onto climbing rope without any discomfort. 

Finding climbing rope in short-lengths can be tough. 50 - 60 meters at 10 - 10.5mm are standard and run about $100 to $150. You might be able to find shorter lengths designed for indoor-climbing gym use if you look around online. I personally just use older climbing ropes that I've retired from "lead" use.


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

ttt Its bow season everyone should be safe.


----------



## wv1bigbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been installing these in all our stands for 10 yrs or so. When i first started making them and using them i thought they would be a pain but really are NOT.
I tie my pack to the bottom end of the rope for weight and them use it to pull pack up to stand.

If you want to go all the way, the Rescue Once CDS (Controlled Decent System) Safety harness also provides an easy way to get to the ground if you fall and cannot get back into your stand. It is reusuable where other harnesses are suppose to be 1 time deals.
Just FYI


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Dont they make another little metal contraption that slides up and down the main line? I think it just replaces the prussic.

Good thread, I really need to start doing this.


----------



## kdogmcg (Sep 4, 2009)

crankn101 said:


> Dont they make another little metal contraption that slides up and down the main line? I think it just replaces the prussic.
> 
> Good thread, I really need to start doing this.


That's an ascender, and it aint cheap...http://www.rei.com/product/751540?p...-81F9-DE11-BAE3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Fire6 (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with Firefighter99. I do the Same thing as him, it sounds like overkill but we are trying to be safe.


----------



## trx63 (May 3, 2010)

how often do you have to replace the rope. mine will be out for 5 months a year.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Triple wrap the accessory cord and then offset the fishermans knot. Triple wrapping will provide adequate bight when loaded and the offset fishermans knot will prevent the carabineer from biting into the knot. 


Just fixin to state the same. The ofset also keeps it away from the weakest point of the prussix which is the not.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fantastic thread.


----------



## Stomper (Oct 9, 2007)

firefighter99 said:


> I must say that it is good to see you guys doing this….
> 
> I am a Firefighter/Paramedic in N. Texas assigned to a Technical Rescue Station. With countless hours of training and certifications meeting NFPA 1670, Rope Rescue Technician, I have a few recommendations. Hope you all don’t mind me putting in my 2 cents???
> 
> ...



As a rescue tech myself, I second that. It may seem overkill to some of you, but it's your life hanging on this equipment. For those of you that are not up on your knots try this site.http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Knock yourself out.....lots of rope....and knowledge!

http://www.sherrilltree.com/

the learning center at sherril
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Learnin...SJkl140zdc20LhyvwGpQnKchKWQL4h921!-1172580221

http://wesspur.com/rope/arbor-master-blue-streak-rope.html
sampson rope

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/tree-climbing-rope

My nephew works for one of the big tree companies in the US. He doesn't even use a stand to hunt anymore. He use a saddle with a seat in it and footlocks up the rope. he can virtually hunt anywhere he can throw a small line into a tree to pull his climbing line up. I hope to get into this soon. It is like having the ultimate climbing stand that can be used on any tree!


----------



## knapper2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone looking to buy rope and carabiner might want to try Summit Hut. They sell rope by the foot at decent prices. I just bought everything I needed to make up several life lines. Free shipping also if you spend $50 or more. Heres a link.

http://www.summithut.com/products/716-inch-assault-static-line/


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if these ropes are adequate for the life line system? 

Are the rope materials correct or would you suggest a different material rope?

Here are the links:

http://shop.blackjackmountainoutfitters.com/13mm-1-2-ProTac-591800B.htm

http://shop.blackjackmountainoutfitters.com/65mm-Dynamic-Prusik-Cord-500600.htm


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

MAG00 said:


> Can anyone tell me if these ropes are adequate for the life line system?
> 
> Are the rope materials correct or would you suggest a different material rope?
> 
> ...


Can anybody comment on the rope I have inquired about? Just want to get a second opinion is all. Thanks.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

The first rope looks good for a mainline rope, you might consider going with a little bigger line (7 mm or even 8 mm) than the second for the prussik, IMO. Of course I am about 300 lbs so I prefer a little more than you might in terms of tensile strength of rope.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

MAG00 said:


> Can anyone tell me if these ropes are adequate for the life line system?
> 
> Are the rope materials correct or would you suggest a different material rope?
> 
> ...


Can anyone else comment on the first rope for a main line? I know there was some discussion on static versus dynamic rope. Any comments/suggestions? If suggestions can you be specific maybe even suggest a particular rope from the website I linked.



bohmer2 said:


> The first rope looks good for a mainline rope, you might consider going with a little bigger line (7 mm or even 8 mm) than the second for the prussik, IMO. Of course I am about 300 lbs so I prefer a little more than you might in terms of tensile strength of rope.


Thanks, I will probably look into the 7mm prusik cord that they have available.

Thanks everyone. I am going to try to order some rope and make me a few lines. I just want to make sure I have the right ropes though.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

MAG00 said:


> Can anyone else comment on the first rope for a main line? I know there was some discussion on static versus dynamic rope. Any comments/suggestions? If suggestions can you be specific maybe even suggest a particular rope from the website I linked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a comparable main line used by arborists. Click on the specification tab to see the specs.
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Other-Climbing-Lines/BLack-Red-White-Climbing-Rope

I THINK YOU BETTER GO 8 MM!!!!! for the prusik.........
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Climbing_3

more prussic cord
http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Splittails

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Spliced-Rope-Tails


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

*more prussik*

more prussik cords
http://www.wesspur.com/Prusiks/prusik-loops.html

notice most have a 5400 lb rating


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

MAG00 said:


> Can anyone else comment on the first rope for a main line? I know there was some discussion on static versus dynamic rope. Any comments/suggestions? If suggestions can you be specific maybe even suggest a particular rope from the website I linked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.wesspur.com/prusiks/bulk-prusik-cord.html
The very top cord listed at this link says it works well with 13 MM rope like the arbormaster. It has a 10,000 lb tensile.
I may have just found what I am going to buy for a rope and a prusik.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

guys i have been through various fall protection training due to working offshore at heights and all info i have received states that anything you connect your self to should be able to withstand at least 5000 lbs of force. if your standing on a ladder or ladder stick and the prussic is at face or shoulder level when you reach down to move it up and you fall you will exert well over your body weight in force. a fall with your tie off at shoulder level can exert well over a 1000 lbs of force. that is why if you look at your harnesses that is why they have the lanyard stitch as you fall the stitches break absorbing some of the force


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

thwackaddict said:


> Here is a comparable main line used by arborists. Click on the specification tab to see the specs.
> http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Other-Climbing-Lines/BLack-Red-White-Climbing-Rope
> 
> I THINK YOU BETTER GO 8 MM!!!!! for the prusik.........
> ...





thwackaddict said:


> more prussik cords
> http://www.wesspur.com/Prusiks/prusik-loops.html
> 
> notice most have a 5400 lb rating





thwackaddict said:


> http://www.wesspur.com/prusiks/bulk-prusik-cord.html
> The very top cord listed at this link says it works well with 13 MM rope like the arbormaster. It has a 10,000 lb tensile.
> I may have just found what I am going to buy for a rope and a prusik.


Thanks for all of your suggestions and links. I will check them all out. I appreciate the help.


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

Were do you folks get the rope and what kind.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

rwk said:


> Were do you folks get the rope and what kind.


CLASSIC!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Trinity Archery said:


> I make the note on one of the pictures about tying a knot to stop the Prusik. To clear up that statement. The Prusik once tight will not slip from the position you placed it. The knot is only to keep the user from sliding the knot off of the end of the rope.
> 
> We also have rope tied at the stand down to the first tree step. We use the Prusik to tie in to this rope so we are supported the entire time we are off of the ground. It is a real peace of mind and takes minimal effort.


I know most all of the prussik knots I've seen and used have 6 wraps (or 3 on each side). The prussik rope I recently got from a treestand manufacturer is quite loose and slides down the rope rather easily. I can remedy this by adding one more wrap. Will 4 wraps compromise the prussik in any way? It is much tighter this way, and I can adjust it wherever I want without it slipping.


----------



## LongBowBearMan (Jun 26, 2010)

Reverend said:


> I know most all of the prussik knots I've seen and used have 6 wraps (or 3 on each side). The prussik rope I recently got from a treestand manufacturer is quite loose and slides down the rope rather easily. I can remedy this by adding one more wrap. Will 4 wraps compromise the prussik in any way? It is much tighter this way, and I can adjust it wherever I want without it slipping.


I don't know if this has been mentioned yet BUT BE SURE YOU HAVE APPROPRIATE PRUSSIK ROPE FOR YOUR MAIN LINE. If there is not enough size differential.... it won't bite!


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Great post. I'm doing the same thing you'll only fall once before you learn your leason. This is easy and it make's it alot safer. 

The rope is expensive however I found some on ebay that were about 30' sections for 17 dollars. If you can buy it that way it is managable other wise a section of good rope can run from 200 to 300 dollars.

still 300 dollars is alot cheaper than hospital bills or missed work!!! Great post


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Thansen said:


> The rope is expensive however I found some on ebay that were about 30' sections for 17 dollars. If you can buy it that way it is managable other wise a section of good rope can run from 200 to 300 dollars.
> 
> still 300 dollars is alot cheaper than hospital bills or missed work!!! Great post


I just wanted to say that this lifeline shouldn't be costing you guys a lot of cash. I think I put a total of 20.00 into it, carabiner and rope. If you don't have a climbing store in your area or a sports store, look into lonewolf life lines they work the same. My homemade lifeline works great, I tested it out back using the swing set. Hopefully I never will have to test it in a tree.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Most places are selling the main line for about 92 cents a foot. (roughly 28.00 for a 30 ft piece)

For safeties sake I would call one of the places in the links above. They know what prusiks work best on what ropes.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay. I about have everything figured out. However, I e-mailed a couple of online stores that sell climbing and rescue gear as well Bluewater Ropes and asked them a few questions. I seem to have gotten some different responses. 

Bluewater Ropes and a company called www.blackjackmountinaoutfitters.com both suggested using a dynamic rope of 11mm and either the 6.5mm or 8mm prusik cord. 

However, a salesman at wesspur said he hunts out of trees using ropes, no stand, and he recommended a 11mm arborist rope (don't know that it is dynamic or static) and a 8mm prusik cord. He said the 13mm would work, but the 1mm would be not as bulky, lighter and more compact.

I am going to go out on a limb here and guessing, but I don't think the pre-made units use dynamic rope.

Also, when reviewing ropes on websites, I see some that specifically state dynamic or static. But some only say or mention arborist rope. In this case, what type of rope are they referring to?


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Cost efficient*

So $28 for 30 feet, plus you still need the prussic rope, and maybe a caribiner. Wouldn't it be just as easy / cheap to but the one from HSS or Summit? Both of them sell a three pack for $100.




thwackaddict said:


> Most places are selling the main line for about 92 cents a foot. (roughly 28.00 for a 30 ft piece)
> 
> For safeties sake I would call one of the places in the links above. They know what prusiks work best on what ropes.


----------



## Sully_pa (Mar 25, 2010)

This is how I got enough line to do 5 stands and a vest to boot for $130. I love them...going up and down is a breeze and no worries about falling.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1237861


----------



## thecanadian (Oct 5, 2010)

There is only one problem I see with the setup that was posted. When you make the loop for the pursik, you should do a double fisherman’s knot to tie them together. Also, if you add a carabineer to the prusik you can move it along the main line much easier. I also use a Klemheist, it does the same thing but is much less complicated with cold hands.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me make sure I have this figured out, so for the rope that goes around the tree, you basically have a loop in one end that the other end goes through, then the prussik connected to the harness. I see that you put a tree step below the rope that's on the tree but is that necessary? I "hung" in mine today a couple feet off the ground without a step under the rope. The only problem I see is trying to keep it tight to the tree when there is no tension on it. Should I used some sort of slip knot to keep the loop tight on the rope so that it stays tight to the tree?


----------



## kdogmcg (Sep 4, 2009)

I screw my bow hanger in below the static line once i am up for a little added insurance. I am confident that it will cinch tight to the tree without it, but this along with sliding the prussic tight against the loop keeps it at the level i want.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Bump for an awesome thread!
I hope that more of Y'all get something out of it like I did, Thanks!


----------



## fatfingers1 (Oct 14, 2009)

For those who don't want to mess with the prusic knot, this is a great alternative.
http://www.buzzillions.com/reviews/wild-country-ropeman-mk-ii-ascender-reviews

The device costs about $40 and will last a lifetime. It is easy to clip onto the rope and can be used on any number of stands. I have used one for about 10 years (with the same setup as described here: rope tied to the tree at top above your stand and at the bottom of the tree about waist or chest high). The device is called an "ascender" and is extremely strong, well-made, lightweight, silent, and fits in the palm of your hand. I leave mine clipped to my caribiner, which is attached to my harness at all times, when not in use. I know the prusic does essentially the same thing, but I have used both and this is easier for me to use. Just an alternative I thought I'd throw out there for the sake of safety.

The ascender slides up the rope as you climb. There is no need to stop and raise it up the rope every few steps, but you can still do that if you wish. If you fall, the device won't slide down and grips the rope instead, just like the prusic knot. On the way down, you just push the cam away from the rope with your thumb and slide the device down the rope, similar to the what you do with the prusic knot.

I also want to mention that all my friends have now purchased the Ropeman thing after seeing mine. There are also other brands and other models of this device.
Lastly, I want to echo the idea of safety. Once you get the prusic knot/rope or ascender/rope on all your stands you will be an AWFUL lot safer and you will wonder how you ever hunted from tree stands without the setup. Safer from the moment you go up, safer the whole time you're hunting, and safer all the way back down the tree to the ground. It allows you to hunt with confidence and a great feeling of security.


----------



## gcampbell (Jan 28, 2009)

TTT!!! This is an awesome thread!!! Hope all will take something away from this!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If you take a child hunting with you this is a must!!!!! I will be making more this winter once I pick up more rope.


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

TTT Its that time of the year


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Can we please get this stickied in the hunting section? There's not much vital life saving info in here for it to be lost in the DIY section for another year.


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Out of curiosity, could one just make the life line go about 5 or 6 feet above the stand platform and just stay connected to that prussic while ascending/descending AND while hunting? Instead of using a lifeline and seperate tree strap line with a prussic? This basically eliminates the clip from life line to tree strap. Or is this already what everyone does and I'm just missing it?

Thanks,
Ajack


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Ajack said:


> Out of curiosity, could one just make the life line go about 5 or 6 feet above the stand platform and just stay connected to that prussic while ascending/descending AND while hunting? Instead of using a lifeline and seperate tree strap line with a prussic? This basically eliminates the clip from life line to tree strap. Or is this already what everyone does and I'm just missing it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ajack


That is what I do, no sense in making that change while on stand. Just run the lifeline high enough in the tree to keep connected all the way up and on the stand.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey guys being an arborist I would say on of the best places to get gear is from treestuff.com pretty good prices. Also imo the best set up would be to use a running bowline at the tie in point above your head around the main trunk is best. Make sure it is backed up for use with fall arrest a simple tie off method can be found on sherrill tree under the knots section. As for a hitch I actually use the french prussic for mine I feel that it bites better on a single line than a standard 4 wrap prussic ( works kind of like a chinese finger trap) and also slides up the line easier during ascent. I will try to get a picture of one of my set ups. I only use stands that are going to remain there for the whole season now if I am hunting a piece of property for a day or 2 I just use my saddle much easier to get into hard trees and alot easier to set up. I would also advise using an auto locking caribiner. These are a standard in my industry and are well worth the money and piece of mind once you understand how they work. A decent climb line can be had for around $80 bucks for 120 feet that can make alot of these fall arrest systems that are more than safe much better piece of mind for me than using the tiny little lines alot of these manufactures are using. If anyone wants some insight on anything involving ropes knots etc let me know I might be able to help. Also on a side note everyone using one of these set ups needs to actually try one first and hang off it. You cant just come right down so proper training on how to rescue yourself is a must imo.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Maybe a dumb question but,where is a good place to get carabiners online?


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Punch_Free4L said:


> Maybe a dumb question but,where is a good place to get carabiners online?


REI
http://m.rei.com/mt/www.rei.com/search?query=carabiner&un_form_encoding=utf-8


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for this Trinity!! I agree that this should be a sticky.


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

I checked all of the rope site mentioned but i wanted Dynamic and most only sell static by the foot. I even went to REI but they did not have what I needed. The colors were the other problem (yellow orange etc). I went to EBAY and found a 37 ft camo dynamic rope (7/16 - kernmantle) for $19 shipped. Took a prussic off of one of my linemans rope and it worked perfect. Just type in dymanic climbing ropes in EBAY and they will pop up. Now I have the life line all the way up the tree.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Do any of you splice the end loop instead of tying it on your main line?


----------



## trimalimb (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a arborist by profession. I climb trees everyday. I would highly recommend buying your safety lines from a company like www.sherrilltree.com or www.wesspur.com. Everything these two companies sell is designed for ascending trees. The climbing lines are rated with the proper tensile strength. They also sell prusiks and other mechanical climbing devices. This thread has sparked my interest. I will try and video tape a couple different climbing systems that us as hunters can use to get into the treestand.


----------



## trimalimb (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Spliced-Rope-Tails . I would recommend considering a eye to eye split tail used with a small micro pulley underneath the distel knot connected to your carabiner. The pulley will tender your knot while going up (it basically pushes the knot up) but under a load allows the distel to bite under a load. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JmLnetB50w See video.


----------



## .308 (May 2, 2009)

http://www.summithut.com/products/716-inch-assault-static-line/

I read too about too many falls and decided this year I would hunt as safely as possible. I decided to DIY because I wanted enough to cover 5 stands and I know I won't cut corners on materials. I placed an order for some BlueWater Assault Line and 6.5mm prusik cord from these guys last Friday. It shipped for free (free shipping over $45) and I received it today. Great customer service. They were great at answering questions and really aimed to please, and great pricing on rope - especially by the foot. 

I needed just under 4' of 6.5mm prusik cord to tie a double prusik. 

Good Luck and thanks for the information everyone.


----------



## trimalimb (Mar 4, 2008)

here is another knot you can use for climbing (use a micro pulley). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W68W7-XB9g&feature=related


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Have mine hanging in the stand I just put up. Thanks for the thread


----------



## Fobia (Sep 20, 2011)

I was wondering if a stainless steel "caribiner" sold at home improvement stores are an acceptable replacement for mountaineering types.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Fobia said:


> I was wondering if a stainless steel "caribiner" sold at home improvement stores are an acceptable replacement for mountaineering types.


As long as the working load limit is sufficient.However,if this is something that could save me from falling out of a tree...I would not hesitate for a second to spend extra money on one if thats the issue.


----------



## Fobia (Sep 20, 2011)

I have one that is 1/4" in diameter that I have had for years, I just have never used it as a load bearing device. I wanna say that it's like 1200 lb rated.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

All good info!


----------



## knockhead (May 22, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

marked for future, lots of great info


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Also marked for future reference.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I want to Thank trimalimb for pointing us to some alternative hookups to the traditional prussik. I watched the distel video and I have the say that is really awesome thanks. For those interested this is what the distel pulley combination looks like.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

My nephew is a certified arborist and has been to some of the footlock competitions. He helped me get started climbing safe istead of free handing it like I have done for 30 years.

I run a shwabisch prussik(see arborpod on you tube) in 3/8 ultratech. My climbing line is 1/2" red white and black arbormaster. I am using a yellowjacket tree saddle by New Tribe.(my nephew was amazed how comfy it was for long sits) New Tribe makes a tree fox saddle that would be better for hunting.(yellow jacket without bright yellow on it) I also run a cmi micro pulley for slack tending. I attach it to the working part of the line, blakes hitch, with a 2 foot length of cheap 1/4" rope.

Those that are new to climbing would also benefit from the blue covered fishing gloves at walmart. They grip the rope making climbing much easier.(they almost have too much traction on the rope)


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Tagged 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

tag for later


----------



## bul9isco (Mar 14, 2013)

This is pretty kool, but by the time you purchase caribiners and everything else wouldn't it be cheaper to buy the life line system from basspro, they are three for $99 and they are 30ft long.

I personally use a tree strap and a down safe descent system, just move it up as you go up, it takes a few seconds and you dont have to worry about rope and everything else. Just worried about my down safe actually letting me down if I were to actually need it. Has anyone used a downsafe and actually put it to use?


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I thought I would bring this back up!

Got a couple of questions:
How long are making the main line? 
Does the main line go right above the tree stand seat?
And once in the tree do you use the life line as your tree rope/strap or do you carry a shorter version


----------



## huntn4fun (Aug 4, 2012)

Arrowhunter the way my stands are set up I have the main line above my head and almost tight when sitting in tree stand while wearing a full body harness. The main line is long enough so when I'm on the ground I reach above my head and attach to harness. I usually stay connected to main line when on stand but you could use shorter piece just make sure to hook into that before detaching from main line.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

tagged


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a great thread and I'd like to make one (or more) of these myself. Would this rope be sufficient? http://www.summithut.com/products/716-inch-assault-static-line/
Thanks!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

tagged....


----------



## RumbleRoar (Feb 11, 2013)

I would recommend using the bachmann knot instead of the prussik. it slips much better when not loaded plus you have the biner hook as a nice grip to push it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2xZIyWE_3c

Protip: Use a sewn-to-length Sling made of flat material they sell at climbing stores, they grip even better.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I just made 3 lifelines and 2 tree straps, all for $67.50! Thanks for posting this thread!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tagged for later


----------



## jsealock (Jan 24, 2009)

Good stuff gonna try to make a few myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Slippyshaft (Dec 20, 2008)

sub


----------



## depogrig (Sep 5, 2012)

Mark for later


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I see dozens of threads on climbing safety, most all good ones, but almost never see anything mentioned about how to get the safety rope up there in the first place. I have seen someone suggest a linemans climbing system but lets face it NO ONE is going to carry all the around with them, and very few of us are running around in quads with all that gear loaded on it.

For tree trimming, around home I have tossed my lines over big limbs and staked them to the ground. Otherwise, how do you guys get the safety line up there in the first place?


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Tag


----------



## forester73 (Jan 2, 2009)

handirifle said:


> I see dozens of threads on climbing safety, most all good ones, but almost never see anything mentioned about how to get the safety rope up there in the first place. I have seen someone suggest a linemans climbing system but lets face it NO ONE is going to carry all the around with them, and very few of us are running around in quads with all that gear loaded on it.
> 
> For tree trimming, around home I have tossed my lines over big limbs and staked them to the ground. Otherwise, how do you guys get the safety line up there in the first place?


I initially use climbing sticks and a line man's rope with my HSS safety vest. Then I secure the safety line for climbing up and down to my lock on.


----------



## Va1981 (Mar 27, 2014)

tag


----------



## baddeerhunter (Nov 9, 2011)

tag


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

In for later


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

tag


----------

